# Howard Bandy Books



## kjkjkj (21 August 2009)

Hi Howard and everyone else,

Just wondering are your three books helpful in designing intraday trading systems for futures?  

I would also like to hear from anyone who has use these books for their day trading strategies.

Lastly, can I buy all three books at the same time and save some money on postage or I have to buy each of them separately?

KJ


----------



## howardbandy (21 August 2009)

Hi KJ --

Two of the three are available now -- Introduction to AmiBroker and Quantitative Trading Systems.

Introduction to AmiBroker is a tutorial and reference for the AmiBroker trading system development platform.  There is a little about setting up intra-day databases.  In fact, you can read that part free on the book's website:  
http://www.introductiontoamibroker.com/book.html
Scroll down a little and click "installation".  You will be downloading a pdf file about 1.7 MB long.

The examples use end-of-day data.  Indicators and trading systems that work correctly using end-of-day data will work correctly using intra-day data.  But beyond the installation there is nothing specific to intra-day trading in Introduction to AmiBroker.

Quantitative Trading Systems focuses on the design, testing, and validation of trading systems.  The techniques described and the methodology I recommend and teach applies to all trading systems -- end-of-day as well as intra-day.  The examples in Quantitative Trading Systems use end-of-day data.
http://www.quantitativetradingsystems.com/

Advanced AmiBroker is in the process of writing and editing.  It will go to the printer some time, hopefully shortly, after I return to the US from speaking and presenting the workshop series in Melbourne in October 2009.  

You are all coming to the ATAA Conference, aren't you?   
http://ataa.com.au/2009-annual-ataa-conference.html
And the workshops following it?
http://www.howardinaustralia.com.au/

If everything stays on schedule, Advanced AmiBroker will be available in early 2010.  No promises on dates yet, and no pre-orders yet -- I have several other projects going on and one of them might slip its schedule.  

Advanced AmiBroker does have specific information about using intra-day data and does have examples of trading intra-day.

Because of the way the US Postal Service prices packages of various weights and sizes, it is most economical to ship each book separately.  

Three individual books going to addresses outside the US cost US$12.95 each for postage.  The least expensive package with three (or two) books costs US$41.95 postage.  Depending on which books are ordered, four, or perhaps five, books fit into the $41.95 package.  The amount you are charged for packing, handling, and shipping is the actual postage charge.

For delivery within the US, it is about the same cost per book whether we package each book separately or all of them together (for quantities up to about three).  

So there is no economy gained by waiting to order multiple books.

Thanks,
Howard


----------

